# Abandoned on Harris



## Dam_01 (Jul 17, 2016)

I've recently returned from Harris on the Isle of Lewis.
These two places were very close to where we were staying and hopefully are worth posting about.

One was a makeshift church created out of basically a small barn or sheep shed which has now lapsed back into same.
The other is a small house which is collapsing in on itself.
I'm afraid I only have one external of the 'church' looking down from the house itself.
I hadn't intended on posting a report (!) as such as I've only found this forum since I've returned.
My first post so apologies in advance for any etiquette lapses.

Update.
I've done a little digging and found some details on the 'chapel' .

It appears on the os maps from 1876 and was originally a mill and is apparently somewhat unique for the area and time for the size of it and the fact that there is no road in the area until a number of decades later on.
Census records show that one of the MacAulay family (recorded as millers) lived in the area in 1861 so it's possible it's older than 1876.

It's the only recorded mill on Harris and was converted into a Free Presbyterian*church probably someone in the 50's and last used likely 1980.






The old gate posts at the house and the 'church' in the distance down the hill.



























And some shots through the windows of the house. The roof was extremely precarious so as much as I desperately wanted to look closer, common sense prevailed.


----------



## krela (Jul 18, 2016)

What a cute little chapel. Welcome to the forum Dam, thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Jul 18, 2016)

A lot of effort went into creating a place for folk to worship, shame to let it go, nettles in the bathroom don't fancy that, great post and pics, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 18, 2016)

The inside of the house looks in bad shape. The chapel was nice. Thanks for posting.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 19, 2016)

Great report. Some really crisp images there.


----------



## cornish_snowdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Very nice set, you've captured the decay very well...


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for your kind comments. There is quite alot to discover on the island. Pretty amazing place.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 20, 2016)

That's a bit different.enjoyed that one


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice set of images here - the two buildings looked rather different in the autumn of '63. Just one point, I seriously doubt that this Chapel was a conversion and think it would be like all the other 'chapels' one finds in the islands - the result of a very long and diligent search for and collection of monies from a far ranging group of islanders and relatives. The Chapel was a statement of a communities religious intent and its beginnings, from the laying of the foundation stone /stones to its opening and first service was done with a fervour and intent one rarely comes across in these present times.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 21, 2016)

Nice little chapel looked pretty dry too.Great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyPandora (Jul 24, 2016)

I just saw 'Harris' (my last name) and had to look, lol.


----------



## Bones out (Jul 24, 2016)

I have just read all the adverts under the '286' section. Boy how we have progressed and look at the prices! 

Good little post this.


----------



## Dam_01 (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks Bones. I love old newspapers for the snapshot they give of the day. 
There have been a couple of places that I've lived that I've found old newspapers and magazines from the 50's and 60's hidden away in a corner of an attic or below the floor.
Suffice to say, I always do the same thing anywhere I'm living for the future (modern) archeologist.

Dirus, do I take from your 63' comment that you're familiar with them already?!


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirge (Jul 24, 2016)

Good stuff!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 25, 2016)

Dam_01 said:


> Suffice to say, I always do the same thing anywhere I'm living for the future (modern) archeologist.
> Dirus, do I take from your 63' comment that you're familiar with them already?!



Yes one should always leave a 'little something' that marks your passage of time in a dwelling.

I was in the very fortunate position from '62 to '72 to be able to take six weeks holiday each year in one bloc - made up for having to work unpaid weekends almost continuously! Much of the time was spent exploring all the Scottish islands by motor cycle - from the Shetlands downwards. My interest was sparked by Dad being stationed on the Orkneys and Shetlands from 1938 to 1945.


----------

